# without apology



## szucska

Sziasztok! Egy regényben találkoztam legutóbb ezzel a kifejezéssel, és majdnem biztos vagyok benne, hogy van erre magyar kifejezés, de nem akar eszembe jutni.
A regényben a kontextus az, hogy egy család a tökéletes karácsonyfát keresi, míg végül az anya kiválasztja a leggörbébb fenyőt az egész faiskolában (mert érzelmileg szól hozzá, analógiát lát benne a családdal), ami csúnyácska is és ferde is, és épp ezért az apának, aki nem egy ezermester, igazi kihívás lesz felállítani a nappaliban. Ekkor jön az ominózus mondat:
"I want it," she says without apology.

Van egy csomó tippem, de egyik sem az igazi.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Esetleg "visszakozás nélkül"?


----------



## szucska

Nekem eddig ez a listám:
Szemernyi megbánás nélkül​Szemernyi bűntudat nélkül​(de ez a kettő nem ez a kontextus szerintem)

Szemrebbenés nélkül​
Határozottan​Ellentmondást nem tűrően​(az utolsó három határozottan jobb, de elég erősen érzem, hogy valami más kéne)


----------



## tomtombp

A nagyjából szó szerinti 'mentegetőzés nélkül' nem jó? Esetleg 'szabadkozás nélkül', ez utóbbit nem tudom használják-e még.
Szabadkozhatna, hogy "tudom hogy nem a legegyenesebb, de ..."
Esetleg 'magyarázkodás nélkül'?


----------



## Zsanna

@tomtombp:  igen, a jelentése ez, csak egy kicsit hosszú és nem elég frappáns talán ide - bár ez egyéni megítélés kérdése is. A "szabadkozás" használatos és az apology-nak jó fordítása is lehet.

Nem vagyok benne biztos, de eddig nekem az "eltökélten" tűnik talán a legjobb megoldásnak, mert benne van, hogy a beszélő ugyan tisztában van a választása körülményeivel/következményeivel, de valami okból mégis ehhez ragaszkodik. (Tehát ez túl van mindenféle magyarázkodáson, bocsátnatkérésen, ami ebben a helyzetben szóba jöhetne.)


----------



## francisgranada

szucska said:


> "I want it," she says without apology.



"Akarom", modja minden_ teketória _nélkül_._

 (Ez így valószínüleg szörnyen hangzik, de mintha kb. ez volna az értelme ebben az esetben ..... )


----------



## Zsanna

A teketória szó nagyon jó   , csak nekem valamiért inkább olyan szituációban hangzana jobban, amikor valamilyen "igazi" (aktívabb?) cselekvéshez kapcsolódik. (Pl. Minden teketória nélkül betette az ékszert a táskájába és odébbállt.)


----------

